# pppoe-start: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Input/output error

## OnlyOne

Тем уже много на форуме, но мне вроде ни одно решение не подошло.

Перестало работать после перекомпиляции ядра с 18-r6 до 19-r4.

Но теперь и на старом ядре так-же не работает.

ppp log:

[pppoe] Sent PADT

[pppd] Exit.

[pppoe-connect] PPPoE connection lost; attempting re-connection.

[pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

[pppd] Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

[pppoe] PADS: Service-Name: ''

[pppoe] PPP session is 11906 (0x2e82)

[pppoe] read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 11906: Input/output error

[pppoe] Sent PADT

[pppd] Exit.

помоему тут я перекомпилоровал ядро со встроенным pppoe-async...

[pppoe-connect] PPPoE connection lost; attempting re-connection.

[pppd] pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

[pppoe] ioctl(SIOCGIFHWADDR): Session 0: No such device

[pppd] Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

[pppd] Exit. 

Переэмердживал - не помогло. Помогите, плз, разобраться!

----------

## OnlyOne

Solved.

Ia  raz 6 do etogo zepuskal pppoe-setup i vse bestolku. U menia 2 eth karti i v etot raz ja reshil ukazat' druguju (eth1), eto ne pomoglo i ja vernul nazad eth0. I togda pppoe zarabotal... Strano! )

----------

